# Passengers on the OR&L



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I built this coach some time back then, about 5 months ago (I'm guessing) I accidentally knocked it off my small track and banged it up a little. I fixed the functional problems but the coach is still missing one seat. That doesn't stop the passengers from enjoying the ride though. I shot this video yesterday during my first steam up at my new house and the first run of the repaired coach. I got a few good frames showing the passengers and thought I would share it with all. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

A pretty live steam American and old style coach. Very nice.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice! I like to see coaches carrying paying customers.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Torby, 
Madman,,, they are definately paying customers,,,, in fact they paid for the coach and the engine


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 14 Sep 2010 06:21 PM 
Thanks Torby, 
Madman,,, they are definately paying customers,,,, in fact they paid for the coach and the engine  

Ah Ha! Now I remember that your passengers $ometimes find other railway$ to ride, for a fee $$$$$$$$$$$$, payable to their maker.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice! Coaches look so much better with passengers. 

That sure is a beautiful loco!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Try the HD version 

Thanks Ray and all,


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings, 
I noticed on your web site that one of the future figures was Claus Spreckles, did you ever finish the figure of Claus Spreckles? I grew up in San Diego and Mr. Spreckles was also very important to the growth of San Diego. Among the things that he built in the San Diego area were the Hotel Del Coronado, the San Diego and Arizona Eastern Railway, a good portion of the trolley system in San Diego and the thing I think has been a wonderful legacy, The Spreckles Organ and Organ Pavilion in Balboa Park. I was hoping that you had finished him as I would like to put him in one of my passenger cars.



Andre


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm still working on Claus. It is hard to find photos of him. All I have is a small front view and I don't like basing my figures off of that.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Rick - check out this link: http://www.absoluteastronomy.com/topics/Claus_Spreckels


Also, the Watsonville public library has a really good book on the Pajaro Valley RR called "Steinbeck Country Narrow Gauge" that has a few photos of him as I recall. Chris


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice set of passengers. Did you use your own figures? I may take you up on the $6 figure offer. I need to load up 3 passenger cars


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Chris. 
Jim, they are all my figures on board. If you type sit in the search field on my site you'll get a shorter list of all the seated ones. I have to work on the logic for that search and refine it a bit I am afraid,,, but that will have to wait for the several other projects I need to get done before the end of the year.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

BTW,,, that offer is only good for members of MLS and only on unpainted figures (I actually don't offer painted ones anymore)


----------



## DTrigger05 (Jan 18, 2011)

Posted By Andre Anderson on 01 Nov 2010 11:37 PM 
Greetings, 
I noticed on your web site that one of the future figures was Claus Spreckles, did you ever finish the figure of Claus Spreckles? I grew up in San Diego and Mr. Spreckles was also very important to the growth of San Diego. Among the things that he built in the San Diego area were the Hotel Del Coronado, the San Diego and Arizona Eastern Railway, a good portion of the trolley system in San Diego and the thing I think has been a wonderful legacy, The Spreckles Organ and Organ Pavilion in Balboa Park. I was hoping that you had finished him as I would like to put him in one of my passenger cars.



Andre









Andre, I believe you're thinking of John D. Spreckels (Wikipedia), not his father, Claus.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By DTrigger05 on 17 Jan 2011 11:37 PM 

Andre, I believe you're thinking of John D. Spreckels (Wikipedia), not his father, Claus. 

Yes you are correct, it was John D. I was thinking of, it was one of those things that Claus did not seem right I could not think of the other name.

Andre


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Claus even started a narrow gauge railroad between Salinas and Montery. The dude just loved trains and could afford to play with the full scale engines and people


----------

